# Scratches on 92 FS [email protected] (should I be concerned?)



## mathishard (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi hgf =o

Background:
I'm a noobie here.

I've owned my Beretta 92FS for about 1 month and change. I've shot 250 rds and have cleaned it once, at 200 rds.

My situation:

I noticed a scratch on my barrel (at the breech) that I don't remember seeing before. The more I think about it, the less sure I am of whether or not the scratch was there before the last time I went to the range (2 days ago)

Could a (or a few) gurus shed some light on this?

P.S. I tried taking a close-up picture but neither my phone nor my camera would focus as closely as I wanted to. The scratch is toward the top. Also, the steel looks less smooth and looks just a tiny bit jagged


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I honestly would not worry about it. Remember - a gun with a closed slide normally has much wear building up on the outside of the barrel, over time. Usually, it is towards the forward part of the barrel and barrel hood.

With the Beretta - the slide is open to the top. So, wear is not hidden as it is on other guns. 

That just looks like wear from the slide when the slide is closed. You will get wear marks on any gun if you use it. There can be abnormal wear on guns sometimes - that looks like not a big deal to me.


----------

